# In honor of labor day...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Taking pride in your work is _Always _ a good thing.

Case in point.











Yeah, the job sucks, but that my friends is a man that takes pride in his work. Taking pride in your work will mean you will always succeed.

PS If I'm ever in the orlando, FL area, this guy will be shinying some of my shoes...


----------

